# Vets List April 2012



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Updated Vets List for April.

Many thanks for the ones who've submitted new Vets throughout Europe. 

The larger the list of recommended Vets the easier it is for us all to find a Vet wherever we are on the Continent.

Any input of information from anyone visiting a European Vet during this year is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantastic resource, many thanks for all the effort this must have taken.

We are taking our Lab for a first trip through the tunnel this June so it will be put to good use.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

DaveJane - this may help you on your trip to France with your dog - www.dogtravelblog.co.uk/


----------

